# Samsung 20S 18650...hardest hitting 18650 right now, beats HB6 and VTC6A



## Alex (21/5/18)

Bench Test Results: Samsung 20S 18650...hardest hitting 18650 right now, beats HB6 and VTC6A self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 8 hours ago by Mooch315 

Bottom Line: This is a great performing cell. Until now the only 30A 18650’s we had were the 1500mAh LG HB2/4/6. The Samsung 20S not only has increased capacity over those cells but it performs MUCH better too, giving us a lot more vaping time at high current levels.

It hits harder than any other 18650 down to about 3.3V and appears to have a true 30A rating.

At lower current levels, under 20A or so, there are better higher capacity choices. But at 30A the Samsung 20S is the clear winner. In the 20A-30A range it is a close race between the 20S and the VTC5A/5D/6A. You’ll have to test them to see which performs better for the way you vape

I don’t have the datasheet yet to know Samsung’s ratings but I am estimating them to be 30A continuous and 2000mAh. If needed, these ratings will be adjusted once I see the datasheet.

Two cells were purchased for the purpose of testing by me.

Ratings graphic: 

Test report: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...g-18650-right-now-beats-hb6-and-vtc6a.864225/

I want to work for the vaping community full time! If you feel what I do is worth a couple dollars a month and you would like early access to battery availability and testing news and a say in what I test then please consider becoming a patron and supporting my testing efforts: https://www.patreon.com/batterymooch

These tests only note the estimated ratings for these batteries at the time I tested them. Any battery that is not a genuine Samsung, Sony, LG, Panasonic, or Sanyo can change at any time! This is one of the hazards of using “rewrapped” batteries or batteries from other manufacturers so carefully research any battery you are considering using before purchasing.

Misusing or mishandling lithium-ion batteries can pose a SERIOUS RISK of personal injury or property damage. They are not meant to be used outside of a protected battery pack. Never exceed the battery’s continuous current rating and keep the plastic wrap and top insulating ring in perfect condition.

Any rating in my ratings tables can change at any time as different grade cells appear on the market, we get swamped with fakes, or new information becomes available to me. Please, never assume that the ratings in the tables are permanent and will never change! Always download the latest version before considering any cell purchase.

To see how other cells have tested check out this link: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (21/5/18)

Ive gotta get me some of those!!!!!! Are they locally available yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Ive gotta get me some of those!!!!!! Are they locally available yet?


Ditto!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/5/18)

Not bad at all!

Availability may be a problem.


Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (21/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Not bad at all!
> 
> Availability may be a problem.
> 
> ...



Yer. Give it another year or two. Maybe then we will have them locally. And by the time we get those, a better 40A 18650 will have been released

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

